
Componentizing the Web - steve371
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2844732
======
marknutter
The big takeaway here is interoperability. React is great, Angular was great
for its time, etc, but if your company builds out all its UI components in a
specific framework you're locked into that framework, so a lot of churn
happens if you ever decide to try the newest hotness. It appears that all the
major browser vendors are now in agreement on a Web Components spec so it's
only a matter of time now before we have a good, standardized way of extending
the web spec.

~~~
jordwalke
Do you believe that you would never find yourself feeling "locked in" to the
features/capabilities of Web Components?

~~~
marknutter
Well, yes, because web components are native to the browser, not some third-
party library. In other words, I'd feel no more locked into Web Components
than I feel locked into the current DOM API.

------
jamescostian
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:O7S2Ist...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:O7S2IstQexsJ:https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm%3Fid%3D2844732+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
jacquesm
That looks like it might be a way out of the maze.

------
hacker_9
There is no solution here. Who decides what I can and cannot declare with the
select? If it's not me, then how will this other body of control make sure to
include all possibilities in their API, which satisfy my requirements that
even I don't know yet? And of course, how will these features work together?
and then also be efficient?

.. aaaand we're back to where we are today. Pointless article.

~~~
striking
It's amusing to see that the web is haphazardly rediscovering decades of CS
research. They finally figured out how to write subroutines into HTML.

Also, don't web components require JS, due to the document.registerElement
call? If that's true, they've even failed to write web components into plain
HTML. They're just gluing another JavaScript framework onto the web, the same
way people expected would happen with prototypeJS.

~~~
jrajav
You can style any custom element just fine without using
document.registerElement, and use it like a native element if it's extending
one. You only need to register it to do Javascript-specific things just as
attaching functions to lifecycle callbacks, so it really isn't any different
from being "required" to do
`document.getElementById('#id').addEventListener(...)` in order to use plain
DOM events.

~~~
hacker_9
You are comparing to JS, as if this is a good thing?

